# Photoshop Layers- what's your trick to get that finished, polished look?!



## NaturalLight (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys. I would really appreciate your feedback, especially, those who are great with photoshop. I have become very good with using lightroom and have been using it solely for my shoots. I'm just starting my own portrait business, still vey new. I find that other pros have a more "photoshop" look to them and especially the skin on the subjects. I like the natural look that lightroom does with the skin softening and have been using that. Do you guys use portraiture? What are some of your tricks for getting that "polished" look. Any resources that you recommend for learning photoshop and/or any books? I have scott kelby's book for lightroom.


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 17, 2013)

...get a book on lighting. a book on portraiture.

Aside from that, DO NOT START YOUR OWN BUSINESS IF YOU'RE ASKING THESE BASIC QUESTIONS.  If you're asking how to edit a portrait, yet are starting a portrait business - you don't understand your camera enough to take professional portraits.


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 18, 2013)

I wanted to start a TV repair business....does anyone know how to get the back off one of these things?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 18, 2013)

Awiserbud said:


> I wanted to start a TV repair business....does anyone know how to get the back off one of these things?



Hammers and hacksaws. That's all you need.


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2013)

Guys lets try to remain mature and respectful shall we.

It's very difficult to give any advice because we're not sure what kind of output you are already producing nor the specific "look" that you're attempting to get to. The look you are after would most likely be the result of lighting and shooting in camera with the specific intent of then tweaking the results in editing to get to the final finished product and is unlikely to be solely the result of editing. 

That said you should post a photo of your own that showcases your typically current style and then link to (do not upload or embed in the forum) examples of the look you are trying to get to. From there we can better identify your current position and your intended outcome. 

You might also want to list your method of photography and what equipment you use and have access to. 

ceejtank also raises a point that you are likely going to hear more than once which is that if you are charging and working as a professional you should really already have the experience to produce the product. Charging for your professional services whilst also (apparently from your post) learning what most consider to be the basic building blocks of the craft is generally viewed in poor light.


----------



## raaskohx10 (Feb 18, 2013)

There are tons of video tutorials on youtube. Watch as many as you can and practice.


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 18, 2013)

My comment was very tongue in cheek if i'm honest, not meant to be disrespectful and i duly appologise if it appeared so. 
But of course Ceejtank and you Overread are absolutely right in what you say, One should only really consider starting a business once he or she has the necessary skills to provide the service.
I won't suggest for one minute that the OP falls into the "I've just got a new DSLR, time to earn a living with it" brigade, but there are so many of them about thesedays that sometimes its hard to tell the difference (until you see the finished product that is.)
Millions of people have photoshop, but many believe once you have it you then have the necessary tools to produce amazing images, this is so far from the truth its unreal, Photoshop can take years to master, Its like giving a man a snap-on tool kit and expecting him to fix your car. having the tools is one thing, knowing how to use them is something else.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 18, 2013)

For a hundred years, people started portraiture businesses without Photoshop.  I guess they all sucked.  And, of course, "getting it right in the camera" + tweaking in Lightroom cannot possibly produce good portraits, so even if that describes the OP's level, it's just not good enough.  Rite guis?  :er:

My advice to those who want to learn Photoshop is to take courses that incorporate a real curriculum to follow, so that the student learns the necessary basics first, then builds upon those to the intermediate level, then on those to the advanced level, then finally on those to the master level.  Because of the daily schedule commitments of most people, online courses that can be taken at one's own pace without being rushed work really well.  To that end, I recommend the courses at Lynda.com and especially those offered by instructor Deke McClelland.

As to the specific question about the software "Portraiture", I do use it from time to time, and I think it works quite well.  What anyone else thinks about it doesn't really matter to your work, your work flow, or the results you're trying to achieve however. So just download the free trial and try it out if you want to know if it's worth it to YOU.


----------



## ceejtank (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree Buckster.  And honestly - that's how a lot of my photos are.  For events that I do, I do very little tweeking.  If I get the settings correct in camera, then the photoshopping, or retouching is minimal.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 19, 2013)

Big Watermark and a "suchandsuch photography" Facebook page, and the rest will fall into place ?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Feb 19, 2013)

I'd say keep them natural. way to many over photoshopped photos as it is. i just work on one thing at a time until ive got it down and then move onto the next thing. find out what you feel your photo is lacking and search youtube for a tutorial on how to do that action.


----------



## amolitor (Feb 19, 2013)

Some clients like a pretty heavily processed look.

They started modifying portraits to look better pretty much with the daguerreotype, carried on through film, and now we use photoshop. Lots of techniques, especially with photoshop.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 19, 2013)

It's the media's fault. All that airbrushing for magazines. Shame on them.


----------



## NaturalLight (Feb 20, 2013)

well, I do have the camera skills. people ask me to take THEIR photos. I do not rely on fancy photoshop cause I do have photo skills- I will post some of my work to prove. I was merely asking about how photoshop users have a distinct look on how the skin looks on their subjects skin




ceejtank said:


> ...get a book on lighting. a book on portraiture.
> 
> Aside from that, DO NOT START YOUR OWN BUSINESS IF YOU'RE ASKING THESE BASIC QUESTIONS.  If you're asking how to edit a portrait, yet are starting a portrait business - you don't understand your camera enough to take professional portraits.


----------



## NaturalLight (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks, I do like the natural look, that's why I use lightroom and I've had clients say that's why they like my photos, because they do look "real"



12sndsgood said:


> I'd say keep them natural. way to many over photoshopped photos as it is. i just work on one thing at a time until ive got it down and then move onto the next thing. find out what you feel your photo is lacking and search youtube for a tutorial on how to do that action.


----------



## NaturalLight (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for your advice and tips!




Buckster said:


> For a hundred years, people started portraiture businesses without Photoshop.  I guess they all sucked.  And, of course, "getting it right in the camera" + tweaking in Lightroom cannot possibly produce good portraits, so even if that describes the OP's level, it's just not good enough.  Rite guis?  :er:
> 
> My advice to those who want to learn Photoshop is to take courses that incorporate a real curriculum to follow, so that the student learns the necessary basics first, then builds upon those to the intermediate level, then on those to the advanced level, then finally on those to the master level.  Because of the daily schedule commitments of most people, online courses that can be taken at one's own pace without being rushed work really well.  To that end, I recommend the courses at Lynda.com and especially those offered by instructor Deke McClelland.
> 
> As to the specific question about the software "Portraiture", I do use it from time to time, and I think it works quite well.  What anyone else thinks about it doesn't really matter to your work, your work flow, or the results you're trying to achieve however. So just download the free trial and try it out if you want to know if it's worth it to YOU.


----------



## NaturalLight (Feb 20, 2013)

here's a glimpse of my work








ceejtank said:


> ...get a book on lighting. a book on portraiture.
> 
> Aside from that, DO NOT START YOUR OWN BUSINESS IF YOU'RE ASKING THESE BASIC QUESTIONS.  If you're asking how to edit a portrait, yet are starting a portrait business - you don't understand your camera enough to take professional portraits.


----------



## NaturalLight (Feb 20, 2013)

I posted a few pics of my work in my last reply. I know there are all sorts of "actions" with photoshop, yet I do all my editing myself in Lightroom. I use all natural light I use a cannon mark 11 50 1.4 lens.

i haven't gone into business yet. I've had numerous practice shoots and people asking me to take their pictures and for how much, so I figured my next step would be to build my website and peruse my dream and go into business. I DO have the CAMERA SKILLS ,now EDITING skills is a whole OTHER art. Man, I was just asking any tips in Photoshop that you guys have and you shoot me down. Nice .







Overread said:


> Guys lets try to remain mature and respectful shall we.
> 
> It's very difficult to give any advice because we're not sure what kind of output you are already producing nor the specific "look" that you're attempting to get to. The look you are after would most likely be the result of lighting and shooting in camera with the specific intent of then tweaking the results in editing to get to the final finished product and is unlikely to be solely the result of editing.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaturalLight (Feb 20, 2013)

Take a look at my pictures I posted of my work- then you'd have nothing to say back. I think it is ridiculous that some people are out there saying they're a photographer and that their skills do not show that. I hear that and I think it does cheapen the art. 




2WheelPhoto said:


> Big Watermark and a "suchandsuch photography" Facebook page, and the rest will fall into place ?


----------



## dmtx (Feb 22, 2013)

Consider purchasing plugins for Lightroom/PS to help smooth skin, etc.  Search for "photoshop plugins portraits".

Also, on the first pic. you posted, the bright sky distracts from the face.  Include less sky or use a Gad. ND filter to darken the sky.


----------



## CA_ (Feb 23, 2013)

I somewhat specialize in a 'polished' illustrative / commercial look, and there isn't a trick. It's having an eye for detail, knowing how light casts itself onto anatomy, and one of the most unknown and most powerful processing techniques called 'Carving'. Editing photos in true HDR and using light-carving wont get you many wedding photography gigs, but it sure sells a hell of a lot of Nike's. It's used in more commercial prints / magazine.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 23, 2013)

CA_ said:


> I somewhat specialize in a 'polished' illustrative / commercial look, and there isn't a trick. It's having an eye for detail, knowing how light casts itself onto anatomy, and one of the most unknown and most powerful processing techniques called 'Carving'. Editing photos in true HDR and using light-carving wont get you many wedding photography gigs, but it sure sells a hell of a lot of Nike's. It's used in more commercial prints / magazine.


Sounds really interesting.  Any tutorials or links or info you can provide?  Tried Google, but got links to learn how to simulate carving wood, pumpkins, etc., in Photoshop.


----------



## CA_ (Feb 23, 2013)

Buckster said:


> CA_ said:
> 
> 
> > I somewhat specialize in a 'polished' illustrative / commercial look, and there isn't a trick. It's having an eye for detail, knowing how light casts itself onto anatomy, and one of the most unknown and most powerful processing techniques called 'Carving'. Editing photos in true HDR and using light-carving wont get you many wedding photography gigs, but it sure sells a hell of a lot of Nike's. It's used in more commercial prints / magazine.
> ...



I've actually never found any formal tutorial myself, I've only seen the term referenced in some high-end dodge/burn tutorials, in which the technique is hinted at. I'm still learning the process myself, but basically what it is is drawing light in adjustment overlay/softlight layers to add details. It's re-shaping with a brush, or a vector as I prefer. I typically take an image into Illustrator, draw light patterns over it, then import the shapes into PS, blurr, then overlay and adjust opacity.

I'm genuinely thinking of adding a decent tutorial wing to my website showing what I've learned in this subject!


----------

